

Show HN: Prompt, Ask questions. Get answers. In a human, natural way - haberdasher
https://presentio.us/prompt/

======
haberdasher
Unfortunately I didn't make it possible to understand prompt without first
logging in. I'm sure people might be hesitant. Check this out if you're
interested:
[https://presentio.us/prompt/bdb22f](https://presentio.us/prompt/bdb22f)

~~~
Nadya
If your initials are GM and you don't wish your email to be leaked - I would
redact that link. The source leaks an email. Not sure if it is yours, the
presenter of that prompt, or someone else though.

''' "username":"[REDACTED]@gmail.com" '''

E: [IGNORE]

10 points taken away from Nadya House for failing to see you were also the
submitter/creator. I see the // TODO (gmike) now.

So first issue I see is that many users might not appreciate leaking their
emails.

E2:

As responded to below - it doesn't leak the email for presentations created by
users. It was updated to respond with null, it seems.

''' "username":null '''

~~~
haberdasher
There. I pruned. No longer leaking creator username.

